# Splashed



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Just some little splashed does:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

stunning.....and look at those ears!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty mice.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> stunning.....and look at those ears!


Saw the pics and thought, "There is nothing small about their ears!"


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I really love big ears


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They look remarkably substantial for such large ears! It scares me to see those paper-thin veily ears some get when you grow them out that big, but I can definitely get behind healthy ears like that.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

So cute!!! Second one is my fav!


----------



## Nath (Feb 20, 2011)

I like them a lot!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the third picture!! Beautiful mice!


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the big ears on them


----------

